# Lowrance Elite 7Ti



## jmrodandgun (Sep 20, 2013)

Might be the card and not the unit itself. Take a picture of the card and post it or try putting it into another card reader. Sometimes on the locking side of the SD card, both micro and standard, will snap off and fall down into the bottom of the card reader. I had this happen with a DSLR and had to fish the little broken piece of plastic out of the camera body.


----------



## yobata (Jul 14, 2015)




----------



## Chad Cohn (Mar 8, 2018)

jmrodandgun said:


> Might be the card and not the unit itself. Take a picture of the card and post it or try putting it into another card reader. Sometimes on the locking side of the SD card, both micro and standard, will snap off and fall down into the bottom of the card reader. I had this happen with a DSLR and had to fish the little broken piece of plastic out of the camera body.


The card is good to go, that was the first thing I checked.


----------



## No Bait / Lures Only (Apr 10, 2011)

Fixed Garmin door with duct tape, nuttin but the best.


----------



## hipshot (Sep 29, 2018)

Chad Cohn, other than the issue with the port for the chip, how do you like the unit? I’m considering that one for my new build.


----------



## Chad Cohn (Mar 8, 2018)

hipshot said:


> Chad Cohn, other than the issue with the port for the chip, how do you like the unit? I’m considering that one for my new build.


So far I like the unit well enough. Mind you when I bought the boat it was already on there and this is my first boat since the late 90's and these things have changed a lot. Way way fancier than I was used to. I know they are looking to empty the market of these because the new ones are coming out and are supposed to be even better (and more complicated). You may be able to find some real cheap now, I saw some add on Facebook where they're selling for $60-70. With the Navionics card it's a great unit and shows a ton of detail. Hope that helps.


----------



## Chad Cohn (Mar 8, 2018)

I sent it off to Lowrance for service and if they cannot fix it I'll be getting a replacement from them. Costing me $325 and of course I saw the Facebook ad I mentioned above the day after I set up the service. Go figure just my luck.


----------

